# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  حد گیری

## Demon Soul

سلام ببخشید یک سوال از تعریف حد گیری (حد چپ و راست) دارم
چرا این سوال رو از روش حد چپ و راست نمیشه حل کرد؟ یعنی جاش ابسیلون مثبت و منفی بزاریم؟


اگه از صفر مثبت و صفر منفی گذاشتن حل کنید حد چپ و راستش میشه مثبت صفر
درصورتی که جوابش 1 است

----------


## mohamadj07

من فکر میکنم اول ساده میکنیم، یعنی صرب میکنیم، x تو صورت ضرب میشه، بعد x در صورت و مخرج ساده میشن جواب میشه lim 1 که این هم جواب نهایی میشه 1
البته من هیچی حد نخوندم و شاید کلا گفته هام چرت باشه، بازم بقیه جواب میدن
من فقط چیزی ک به نظرم خیلی ساده میومد رو همین دیدم و گفتم، بازم میگم چون نخوندم ممکنه 100% اشتباه بگم

----------


## Demon Soul

ربطی به حد گیری نداشت اینی که گفتی ماله قوانین تابع جز صحیحه اینکه باید بدونی ضریب در جز صحیح ضرب نمیشه همچنین ضریب از جز صحیح خارج نمیشه

----------


## mohamadj07

> ربطی به حد گیری نداشت اینی که گفتی ماله قوانین تابع جز صحیحه اینکه باید بدونی ضریب در جز صحیح ضرب نمیشه همچنین ضریب از جز صحیح خارج نمیشه


من که گفتم نخوندم ممکنه اشتباه بگم!!!! نگفتم؟

----------


## Demon Soul

راستش من میدونم حلش چجوری میشه یک چیزی که نمیفهمم اینه

این حد راستش

فایل پیوست 19063

اینم چپش

فایل پیوست 19064

----------


## amin278

مشکلی با حد چپ و راست گرفتن نیست ولی دقت کن


پس باید رفع ابهام کنیم:

----------


## Demon Soul

اوه راست میگی
مرسی دستت واقعا درد نکنه هر دوتا سوالمو جواب دادی  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سلام ببخشید یک سوال از تعریف حد گیری (حد چپ و راست) دارم
> چرا این سوال رو از روش حد چپ و راست نمیشه حل کرد؟ یعنی جاش ابسیلون مثبت و منفی بزاریم؟
> 
> 
> اگه از صفر مثبت و صفر منفی گذاشتن حل کنید حد چپ و راستش میشه مثبت صفر
> درصورتی که جوابش 1 است


اينو از يه راه ديگه هم ميشه حل كرد ك راحت تره
وقتي براكت داري و براكتت به سمت  بينهايت ميره ميتوني براكتو ورداري
حالا چرا
تو وقتي براكت ميزاري عددتو حداكثر يه واحد اينور اونور ميكنه ديگه كه تو بينهايت درواقع سوسكه 
حالا 1 تقسيم بر صفر حدي ميشه بينهايت
پس براكتو ورميداري x با x ساده ميشه جواب ميشه 1

----------


## Demon Soul

مگه خودت نگفتی که تو حد گرفتن حق ساده کردن نداریم؟
فکر کنم اشتباه گفتی چون توی حد گیری ساده میتونیم بکنیم فقط توی تعیین دامنه نمیشه ساده کرد
درسته؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

> مگه خودت نگفتی که تو حد گرفتن حق ساده کردن نداریم؟
> فکر کنم اشتباه گفتی چون توی حد گیری ساده میتونیم بکنیم فقط توی تعیین دامنه نمیشه ساده کرد
> درسته؟


نه من كي گفتم ؟‌من گفتم تو دامنه حق ساده كردن نداري
البته حق داري  بايد شرط بزاري بعد ساده كني

----------


## Keiv4n

از قضیه فشردگی حل میشه جواب هم میشه 1، فعلاً نمیتونم عکس بذارم ولی شما هم از قضیه فشردگی برید، به جواب میرسید.

----------


## hamed2357

داداش یک نکته : اگر عبارت داخل جز صحیح بی نهایت شد،میشه جزصحیح را پرتش کرد
خوب توجه کن:مهم نیست ایکس به چی میل کنه.مهم اینه عبارت داخل حز صحیح حاصلش بشه بی نهایت
الان چون ایکس به 0 میل میکنه. و یک به روی 0 میشه بی نهایت.پس جز صحیح پرت میشه
و ایکس ضربدر یک ایکسم میشه 1

نکته 1 : چرا عبارت بی نهایت شد جز صحیح پرت میشه؟ چون جز صحیح یک میلیارد با یک میلیارد و 0.2 زیاد فرقی نمیکنه.طرف میلیارده پول خرد حساب نمیکنه :Yahoo (1): 
نکته 2: چرا یک به روی 0حدی ، بی نهایت میشه ؟ وقتی یک خط کسری داریم.یعنی صورت چندبرابر مخرج هست؟ خب 1 بی نهایت برابر عددی مثل 0.000000000001 هست.
روش بعدیش با کسری نوشتن و معکوش کردنشه!

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام دوستان کسی میتونه بگه چجوری اینو حد بگیرم؟ با راه حل لطفا خیلی ممنون



- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

مرسی نمیخواد خودم جوابشو فهمیدم:yahoo (94): :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Demon Soul

اقا یک سوال 


اینو از هم ارزی میشه استفاده کرد؟
چون ایکس به سمت صفر میره بگیم براکت اولی هست ایکس به ایکس مساوی 1
براکت دومی هم همینطور و درنهایت حدش میشه 3 درسته؟

----------


## mkh-ana

سلام حاصل براکت اول صفر میشه و براکت دوم دو

حاصل جمع 2


دلیل این که براکت اول صفر میشود این است که sinx در صفر همواره کوچکتر از x است.

اگر به شکل توجه کنین حاصل حد در صفر هم از سمت راست و هم از سمت چپ برابر 1 از چپ((یعنی کمتر از 1)) است.

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام حاصل براکت اول صفر میشه و براکت دوم سه
> 
> حاصل جمع 3
> 
> 
> دلیل این که براکت اول صفر میشود این است که sinx در صفر همواره کوچکتر از x است.
> 
> اگر به شکل توجه کنین حاصل حد در صفر هم از سمت راست و هم از سمت چپ برابر 1 از چپ((یعنی کمتر از 1)) است.


چطور براکت دوم میشه 3؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
براکت دوم میشه 1 که ضربدر 2 میشه و جواب نهایی هم میشه 2.

----------


## MAHSA

> سلام حاصل براکت اول صفر میشه و براکت دوم سه
> 
> حاصل جمع 3
> 
> 
> دلیل این که براکت اول صفر میشود این است که sinx در صفر همواره کوچکتر از x است.
> 
> اگر به شکل توجه کنین حاصل حد در صفر هم از سمت راست و هم از سمت چپ برابر 1 از چپ((یعنی کمتر از 1)) است.


مگه براکت اول از طریق هم ارزی 1 نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟
براکت دوم هم میشه 1 که در 2 ضرب میشه مجموع میشه 3؟؟؟؟

----------


## Demon Soul

*MAHSA*
راس میگه جواب میشه 2 شما چرا از هم ارزی نمی رید؟

----------


## mkh-ana

اصلاح شد.

----------


## mamad.hny

> مگه براکت اول از طریق هم ارزی 1 نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> براکت دوم هم میشه 1 که در 2 ضرب میشه مجموع میشه 3؟؟؟؟


عبارت داخل براکت اول، کمی از 1 کوچیکتره، و کمی از 1 کوچکتر وقتی بره توی براکت میشه صفر

----------


## amin278

> اقا یک سوال 
> فایل پیوست 20896
> 
> اینو از هم ارزی میشه استفاده کرد؟
> چون ایکس به سمت صفر میره بگیم براکت اولی هست ایکس به ایکس مساوی 1
> براکت دومی هم همینطور و درنهایت حدش میشه 3 درسته؟


براکت اول که طبق بسط تیلور صفر میشه
براکت دوم هم که با توجه به اینکه صورت کمی بزرگتر از مخرج و هم علامتن برابر یک میشه که ضرب در دو میشه دو

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام حد زیرو میخوام توی بینهایت


من از روش پرتوان حل کردم این حدو به شکل زیر لطفا بگید درست حل کردم یا نه

----------


## N a v i d

> سلام حد زیرو میخوام توی بینهایت
> 
> 
> من از روش پرتوان حل کردم این حدو به شکل زیر لطفا بگید درست حل کردم یا نه


در روش پرتوان وقتی x-x صفر بشه شما روش دیگه ای باید انتخاب کنید

----------


## hamed2357



----------


## hamed2357



----------


## Demon Soul

جناب مهندس من خودم این هم ارزیو بلد بودم اما نمیخواستم ازش استفاده کنم من میخواستم از پرتوان برم که ظاهرا طبق گفته دوست عزیز بالایی وقتی جمع جبری صفر بشه نمیشه از پرتوان رفت درسته؟
پس مرسی از همه

----------


## hamed2357

> جناب مهندس من خودم این هم ارزیو بلد بودم اما نمیخواستم ازش استفاده کنم من میخواستم از پرتوان برم که ظاهرا طبق گفته دوست عزیز بالایی وقتی جمع جبری صفر بشه نمیشه از پرتوان رفت درسته؟
> پس مرسی از همه


همیشه دقت هم ارزی بهتر از پرتوان هست.
در تقسیم از پرتوان استفاده کن.در جمع و کم شدن معمولا پرتوان جواب نمیده.
نظر من دراینجا را ببینید لطفا

----------


## Demon Soul

هیچ راهی بجز حفظ این هم ارزی نیست؟ من هرکار میکنم حفظم نمیشه و نمیتونم تو نمونه سوالا بکار ببرمش از راهای دیگه نمیشه رفت؟ حتما باید این هم ارزیو حفظ کنم؟:yahoo (19):

----------


## mkh-ana

با عرض سلام خدمت همه بچه های گل انجمن


بچه ها الکی هم ارزی رو گنده نکنین و نذارین معلم ها ذهنتون رو الکی به کار بگیرین.

تنها همه ارزی هایی  که قابل طرح در کنکور هست هم ارزی های زیره بقیه رو بریزید دور.





بجز اینا یه چند تا هست دارم تایپ میکنم.

----------


## pedram52

چه موقع تو تست ها نمیشه از هم ارزی استفاده کرد به جز اینکه xبه صفر میل نکنه؟

----------


## mkh-ana



----------


## EDGE98

> براکت اول که طبق بسط تیلور صفر میشه
> براکت دوم هم که با توجه به اینکه صورت کمی بزرگتر از مخرج و هم علامتن برابر یک میشه که ضرب در دو میشه دو


بسط تیلور نمیخواد اینجا چون ایکس صفره حالت خاصه و تیلور به مک لورن(حالت خاص تیلور برای وقتی که a صفر باشه) تبدیل میشه که حاصل براکت اول میشه 1 و براکت دوم چون با براکت اول فرقی نمیکنه بازم 1 میشه.

----------


## amin278

> بسط تیلور نمیخواد اینجا چون ایکس صفره حالت خاصه و تیلور به مک لورن(حالت خاص تیلور برای وقتی که a صفر باشه) تبدیل میشه که حاصل براکت اول میشه 1 و براکت دوم چون با براکت اول فرقی نمیکنه بازم 1 میشه.


نخیر حاصل براکت اول یک نمیشه نمدار سینوس و y=x تنها در x=0 بر هم منطبقند اینجا هم که x=0 نیست بلکه به صفر میل میکنه

----------


## Demon Soul

باوا چی میگن شما سوال من دیگه این نیست سوالم یه چیز دیگه بود توی صفحه سوم گذاشتم




> سلام حد زیرو میخوام توی بینهایت
> فایل پیوست 23772
> 
> من از روش پرتوان حل کردم این حدو به شکل زیر لطفا بگید درست حل کردم یا نه
> فایل پیوست 23773



جواب یکی از بچه ها



> فایل پیوست 23825


جواب من



> جناب مهندس من خودم این هم ارزیو بلد بودم اما نمیخواستم ازش استفاده کنم من میخواستم از پرتوان برم که ظاهرا طبق گفته دوست عزیز بالایی وقتی جمع جبری صفر بشه نمیشه از پرتوان رفت درسته؟
> پس مرسی از همه





> هیچ راهی بجز حفظ این هم ارزی نیست؟ من هرکار میکنم حفظم نمیشه و نمیتونم تو نمونه سوالا بکار ببرمش از راهای دیگه نمیشه رفت؟ حتما باید این هم ارزیو حفظ کنم؟:yahoo (19):

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام
دوستان یک سوال دارم شاید خیلی مبتدی باشه!  :Yahoo (13): 
چرا توی حد در بینهایت ما میگیم اگه توان به منفیه بی نهایت میل کنه اونی هم ارزه که پایه اش کوچیکتر باشه ولی توی مثبت بینهاید اونی که پایش بزرگرته؟
ازنظر من تو جفتش باید پایه بزرگه را در نظر بگیریم چون


چون 4 به توان منفیه بی نهایت خیلی کوچیکتر از دو به توان منفیه بی نهایته
پس

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> دوستان یک سوال دارم شاید خیلی مبتدی باشه! 
> چرا توی حد در بینهایت ما میگیم اگه توان به منفیه بی نهایت میل کنه اونی هم ارزه که پایه اش کوچیکتر باشه ولی توی مثبت بینهاید اونی که پایش بزرگرته؟
> ازنظر من تو جفتش باید پایه بزرگه را در نظر بگیریم چون
> 
> 
> چون 4 به توان منفیه بی نهایت خیلی کوچیکتر از دو به توان منفیه بی نهایته
> پس

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام
دسوتان تعدا نقاط ناپیوستگی تابع زیر رو در بازه ی داده شده خواسته

خوب براکت که پیوستگی راست داره بنابراین نقاط 3 و 4 ناپیوستن چون از چپ ناپیوستن
بنابراین میشه دوتا اما جواب سوال میشه یدونه! چرا؟؟

----------


## newpath

> سلام
> دسوتان تعدا نقاط ناپیوستگی تابع زیر رو در بازه ی داده شده خواسته
> 
> خوب براکت که پیوستگی راست داره بنابراین نقاط 3 و 4 ناپیوستن چون از چپ ناپیوستن
> بنابراین میشه دوتا اما جواب سوال میشه یدونه! چرا؟؟


زمان ما نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه پیوسته نبودن تا اونجایی که یادمه ... جدیدا مگه عوض شده ؟ 
برای حل سوال بهتره شکلو رسم کنید ... مقدار ترم اول که بین بازه -1 تا صفره 
مقدار ترم دوم که در بازه 2 تا 3 صفر هست و در بازه 3 تا 4 برابره -1 
به راحتی نمودارش رسم میشه ... و نقاطی که حد چپ و راست با مقدار تابع برابر نباشه ناپیوستست 
نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه هم بهمین دلیل که حد یا از چپ یا از راست ندارن ناپیوسته باید باشه

----------


## Demon Soul

> زمان ما نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه پیوسته نبودن تا اونجایی که یادمه ... جدیدا مگه عوض شده ؟ 
> برای حل سوال بهتره شکلو رسم کنید ... مقدار ترم اول که بین بازه -1 تا صفره 
> مقدار ترم دوم که در بازه 2 تا 3 صفر هست و در بازه 3 تا 4 برابره -1 
> به راحتی نمودارش رسم میشه ... و نقاطی که حد چپ و راست با مقدار تابع برابر نباشه ناپیوستست 
> نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه هم بهمین دلیل که حد یا از چپ یا از راست ندارن ناپیوسته باید باشه


نه نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه بستگی داره براکت پیوستگی راست داشته باشه یا چپ!
اینجا پیوستگی راست داریم پس ابتدای بازه پیوستش اما 3 و 4 ناپیوستس به نظرم در صورتی که جواب فقط نقطه 3 است!!!

----------


## newpath

> نه نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه بستگی داره براکت پیوستگی راست داشته باشه یا چپ!
> اینجا پیوستگی راست داریم پس ابتدای بازه پیوستش اما 3 و 4 ناپیوستس به نظرم در صورتی که جواب فقط نقطه 3 است!!!


عدد 4 ناپیوستس چون حد چپش -2 و مقدارش در اون نقطه -1  
تعریف پیوستگی تویه کتابتون چطوره ؟ بعید میدونم حرفتون درست باشه ... پیوستگی وقتی معنا داره که حد چپ=حد راست= مقدار تابع در اون نقطه

----------


## Demon Soul

اون پیوستگی کلیه که میگی پیوستگی روی بازه تعریفش فرق داره باید ابتدا و انتهای بازه را فقط توی یک طرف بررسی کنی ابتدای بازه را توی راست و انتهای بازه را توی چپ کاری به اونورش نباس داشته باشی!

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> دسوتان تعدا نقاط ناپیوستگی تابع زیر رو در بازه ی داده شده خواسته
> 
> خوب براکت که پیوستگی راست داره بنابراین نقاط 3 و 4 ناپیوستن چون از چپ ناپیوستن
> بنابراین میشه دوتا اما جواب سوال میشه یدونه! چرا؟؟


*در اطراف 3 پیوستس جایگذاری کن حد چپ و راست برابر با مقدار تابع در x=3 هست*

----------


## Demon Soul

> *در اطراف 3 پیوستس جایگذاری کن حد چپ و راست برابر با مقدار تابع در x=3 هست*


خوب ما مگه نمیگیم اگه براکت ضریبش مثبت باشه در اعدا صحیح پیوستگی راست داره؟ و چپ نداره؟
بنابراین در ابتدای بازه 2 پیوسته است اما انتهای بازه اگه بخواد پیوستگی باشه باید چپش باشه که اینجا نیت! پس تا اینجا تکلفی 2 و 4 مشخصه!
اما طبق اون فرمول 3 هم باس ناپیوسته باشه نه؟

----------


## amin278

> خوب ما مگه نمیگیم اگه براکت ضریبش مثبت باشه در اعدا صحیح پیوستگی راست داره؟ و چپ نداره؟
> بنابراین در ابتدای بازه 2 پیوسته است اما انتهای بازه اگه بخواد پیوستگی باشه باید چپش باشه که اینجا نیت! پس تا اینجا تکلفی 2 و 4 مشخصه!
> اما طبق اون فرمول 3 هم باس ناپیوسته باشه نه؟



*فرمولو کلا بذار کنار میگیم تو چهار ناپیوسته هست چون وقتی جیاگذاری میکنیم حد چپ با خود تابع برابر نیست
میگیم تو سه پیوسته هست چون وقتی جیاگذاری میکنیم حد چپ و راست و خود تابع برابرن
درحالت کلی برای این تابع:



حالا به جای k یه عدد طبیعی بذار ببین مثلا سه رو میذاریم در هر دو صورت میشه -1*

----------


## Demon Soul

> *فرمولو کلا بذار کنار میگیم تو چهار ناپیوسته هست چون وقتی جیاگذاری میکنیم حد چپ با خود تابع برابر نیست
> میگیم تو سه پیوسته هست چون وقتی جیاگذاری میکنیم حد چپ و راست و خود تابع برابرن
> درحالت کلی برای این تابع:
> 
> 
> 
> حالا به جای k یه عدد طبیعی بذار ببین مثلا سه رو میذاریم در هر دو صورت میشه -1*


حالا اینجا بازه کوچیک بود جاگذاری کردی اگه بازه از 2 تا 20 بود میخواستی دونه دونه تست کنی یعنی؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amin278

> حالا اینجا بازه کوچیک بود جاگذاری کردی اگه بازه از 2 تا 20 بود میخواستی دونه دونه تست کنی یعنی؟؟؟؟


* نخیر برادر فقط باید رفتار تابع رو در اطراف اعداد زوج و فرد مقایسه کنی* *بعد نسبت به کل دامنه تعمیم بدی*

----------


## Demon Soul

> * نخیر برادر فقط باید رفتار تابع رو در اطراف اعداد زوج و فرد مقایسه کنی* *بعد نسبت به کل دامنه تعمیم بدی*


اهان یعنی میخوای بگی اگه مثلا 3 توی بازه بود و تابع روش پیوسته بود نتیجه میشه کلیه مقادیر فرد تابع رو پیوسته میکنن؟

----------


## amin278

> اهان یعنی میخوای بگی اگه مثلا 3 توی بازه بود و تابع روش پیوسته بود نتیجه میشه کلیه مقادیر فرد تابع رو پیوسته میکنن؟


*البته یه دقت دیگه لازمه جون یه عامل سینوس داریم که مقادیرش بین سه عدد یک و منفی یک و صفر نوسان میکنه یعنی به ازای هر عددی که وارد براکت ضریب pi/2 میشه در حالت کلی فقط سه تا الترنتیو داریم یا صفره یا یک و یا منفی یک*
* وتابع در اطراف اعداد فردی که داخل سینوس رو اینجا برابر منفی یک کنند پیوسته است یعنی:
**k=3(2n+1*

----------

